# Does anyone remember?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the young lady who made the film about her props versus her neighbors? Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HERE'S THE THREAD http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1983&highlight=haunt+hill

But it appears the video is gone


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the gal still around ? I think she popped nto the forum to say Hi. I was just wondering what she's doing now or if she's still keeping up with her hobby?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! Rachel's website says "Just a quick update. I’m recreating the site in a new platform that will allow for easy updates. Sorry for the lack of content right now, but all should be up and running soon(ish)!" and was updated Aug 2007.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, she's still around...just not here! 

Too bad she wastes here time on GD.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

the video:
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=173277&fr=


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Sickie,

That was a great video. If she does another one this year, I hope you'll post it for us. BTW....how do you think she made that light up tombstone. Did she simply cut out the design and adhere some red cellophane to the back and shine a light through it or do you think the lighting fixture is incorporated into the foam somehow? My wife loved it and wants me to help her build a similar one. She's really into tombstones this year. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think she Used a hollow tombstone, cut out the design in the front piece and added lighting inside. No Gel, just painted the inside red.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I want to have babies with her. LOL


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I want to have babies with her. LOL


 That was priceless!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think she Used a hollow tombstone, cut out the design in the front piece and added lighting inside. No Gel, just painted the inside red.


Yeah Sickie I think your correct. After looking at the video again, it does look exactly as you said. Do you know where to get a hollow tombstone or is that something I should make myself? I assume she used one foam piece on the front with the design cut into it, and perhaps some other foam glued to the perimeter of the back for the void or space, and then simply added a piece of foam to the back to close it up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. Like making a coffin. Sides, front and back.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is a god vid! After seeing the hot vampire ladies say HauntCon I gotta go!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Richie said:


> Yeah Sickie I think your correct. After looking at the video again, it does look exactly as you said. Do you know where to get a hollow tombstone or is that something I should make myself? I assume she used one foam piece on the front with the design cut into it, and perhaps some other foam glued to the perimeter of the back for the void or space, and then simply added a piece of foam to the back to close it up. Any thoughts?


If you did the Toshiba tombstone persay, you could use that for the hollowed out part and put the light in there. Make sure its not one that gets too hot though, you would have a melted or fired up tombstone in no time.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

HellRazor,

That's a great prop your working on. I also loved that hand you made.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

That video was hilarious. Thanks!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHhahaha I wish she lived near by....I have no cool haunters who live near me. (Well DSpider, but shes not 'near' me.) This chicks funny too. Good video, thanks for the post. Too bad she doesnt use the forum


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would even sleep in the wet spot made by the plastic ratt that she has just to be by her. LOL


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

She just phoned me asking about you DT. She said she needed somebody to spawn her demon child. Interested?
You might have your head bitten off or brains sucked out as a part of the mating ritual.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just like the blackwidow spider.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the video, I had never seen it. Too funny.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Just like the blackwidow spider.


Yeah that and a little Praying Mantis as well.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty clever video. She's good on camera.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> She just phoned me asking about you DT. She said she needed somebody to spawn her demon child. Interested?
> You might have your head bitten off or brains sucked out as a part of the mating ritual.


I am good with that. Like a woman hasn't done that to me before in the past. LOL

Just tell her I want to be in her next video. No porn though. I have standards. They are not high, it would be better for me to keep that under my hat so to speak. LOL


----------

